# Injury Roster 2013/2014 Ski Season



## hammer (Oct 21, 2013)

Have to start this at some point I guess...

Hit the roads too hard in preparation for and after a race and I have a stress fracture in the fibula near my right ankle.  Will get specifics later this week but I'm guessing I will be told to keep off of it for several weeks.  More bothered about the break from running since I built up to decent mileage (for me) over several months.  Should not really affect ski season since I normally don't get out much early on, just need to heed advice.

Grrr...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2013)

That sucks hammer.

If there's any consolation, at least the Fibula is a non-weight bearing bone, which should allow it to heal pretty quickly if you take it easy.  Had it been your Tibia, the recovery time would be MUCH longer with far more life inconveniences. 

get well soon


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2013)

That stinks. 

Here's to hopefully a relatively injury free season for all AZ'ers )


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Broke my right fibula last year. Doctor said I would've probably been able to ski in a few weeks. Ski boots give a lot of support. Problem was I blew out my ACL also. Still not sure how this season will go. Working out & bracing up & hoping for the best.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Broke my right fibula last year. Doctor said I would've probably been able to ski in a few weeks. Ski boots give a lot of support. Problem was I blew out my ACL also. Still not sure how this season will go. Working out & bracing up & hoping for the best.
> 
> Good Luck to you.


Knee issues are more significant...hope it works out for you.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2013)

Torn ACL and severely sprained foot in late July. The knee feels great, and the foot is still a bit sore, but almost better. Cleared by my orthopedic surgeon and physical therapist to ski with a brace. I will see how it goes, not ruling out surgery in the future, but for now I am ready to go for opening day. Hopefully in the next week or two!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2013)

currently dealing with meniscal tear, debating the surgery to clean it up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> currently dealing with meniscal tear, debating the surgery to clean it up.



From what I've heard that's relatively minor surgery with a short healing time. The surgery Riverskier & I would need to repair our ACL's is much more complicated. Right now might not be the time to get yours scraped because of the beginning of the ski season but I wouldn't hesitate to get it done in the future.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2013)

hammer said:


> Have to start this at some point I guess...
> 
> Hit the roads too hard in preparation for and after a race and I have a stress fracture in the fibula near my right ankle.  Will get specifics later this week but I'm guessing I will be told to keep off of it for several weeks.  More bothered about the break from running since I built up to decent mileage (for me) over several months.  Should not really affect ski season since I normally don't get out much early on, just need to heed advice.
> 
> Grrr...



I had something similar happen about a dozen years ago because of the exact same thing (too many miles too quickly on the pavement).  

Took about 6 weeks of mainly avoiding heavy impact stress leg exercise and all was fine and dandy.  Looking back on it, it was more of a frustrating injury (having to give up the running that I was enjoying so much at the time) than a problematic injury.  The key though is just to listen to what the Docs tell you about how long they want you "off" it and what they want you to do when it's time to start doing some more loading bearing activity on it.  Even though it will likely be feeling pretty good in 2 to 3 weeks or so,  DON'T rush it since bone usually takes a good 6 weeks for it to fully heal


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

I had the big joint on my big toe replaced back in the spring. It's not going to interfere with skiing, but it is making it difficult to get into skiing shape.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I had the big joint on my big toe replaced back in the spring. It's not going to interfere with skiing, but it is making it difficult to get into skiing shape.



Never heard of anyone having that done before


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a bunch of bone spurs and somehow managed to smash the end of the bone.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

well last year at the loaf I got a black toe from toe bang in my boot. 

I finally clipped off the last black piece last weekend. Hooray!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> well last year at the loaf I got a black toe from toe bang in my boot.
> 
> I finally clipped off the last black piece last weekend. Hooray!



My almost 10yr old daughter refers to that as 6 month toenail polish


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> well last year at the loaf I got a black toe from toe bang in my boot.
> 
> I finally clipped off the last black piece last weekend. Hooray!



Your boots are too big. Time for a new one. Work with a boot fitter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> well last year at the loaf I got a black toe from toe bang in my boot.
> 
> I finally clipped off the last black piece last weekend. Hooray!



Thankfully I've never gotten black toe.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Your boots are too big. Time for a new one. Work with a boot fitter.



Yeah, I was demoing Full Tilt boots instead of using my normal fitted Dalbellos. 

That was my mistake


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 22, 2013)

One way I got black toe is when the snow is deep enough to bury your forefoot. If you wear Langes like me, you know that there's a seam on the top part of the boot where snow can get in. Snow gets in your boot, melts on your socks then, if its cold enough, re-freezes. Ski at low temps long enough and you get frost bitten toes. Your toe becomes white but after it thaws it will gradually turn black and you lose a toenail by around August. I've had this happen several times. Lesson here: put duct tape on the seam of your boot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 9324
> 
> Had a bunch of bone spurs and somehow managed to smash the end of the bone.



that's pretty wild.  They remove the sesamoid bones there when they replaced the joint?  Hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> that's pretty wild.  They remove the sesamoid bones there when they replaced the joint?  Hard to tell from that angle.



Not really a joint replacement, just cut the end of the bone off and screwed in an implant.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 22, 2013)

hammer said:


> Have to start this at some point I guess...
> 
> Hit the roads too hard in preparation for and after a race and I have a stress fracture in the fibula near my right ankle.  Will get specifics later this week but I'm guessing I will be told to keep off of it for several weeks.  More bothered about the break from running since I built up to decent mileage (for me) over several months.  Should not really affect ski season since I normally don't get out much early on, just need to heed advice.
> 
> Grrr...


Broke my Fib 2 years ago in Feb, 5 or 6 weeks later I did attempt to get the ski boots on and let me tell ya.........It wasn't happening !! Fn killed me, my break was about 6 inches up from the ankle.I had swelling into the end of spring......sucked even though its not a supporting bone....it sure supports a lot of Pain......Hope you recover quickly !!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Broke my Fib 2 years ago in Feb, 5 or 6 weeks later I did attempt to get the ski boots on and let me tell ya.........It wasn't happening !! Fn killed me, my break was about 6 inches up from the ankle.I had swelling into the end of spring......sucked even though its not a supporting bone....it sure supports a lot of Pain......Hope you recover quickly !!



Yes the swelling lasts a long time. In my case about 6 months. If you're a smoker, which I am, it takes longer to heal. At least that's what my doc told me.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes the swelling lasts a long time. In my case about 6 months. If you're a smoker, which I am, it takes longer to heal. At least that's what my doc told me.



There's some truth to that for sure. Essentially the short version is that smoker's blood generally caries less oxygen than non smokers blood. 

An oxygen rich environment is better for healing (that's why some big time athletes and also certain disease healing processes get hyperbaric oxygen treatments)

Non smokers generally heal better than smokers as a result

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes the swelling lasts a long time. In my case about 6 months. If you're a smoker, which I am, it takes longer to heal. At least that's what my doc told me.


I probably went the 6 months too, but a non smoker.......kept trying to get back into a workout program and the High impact Cardio workouts were a challenge. Pretty cool seeing how the bones heal though with the Calcium cloud that forms around the break....
this past summer I jumped off a deck and thought I broke it again, it scared the crap outta me !! Enough injury talk for me....dont want to tempt fate !


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

drjeff said:


> There's some truth to that for sure. Essentially the short version is that smoker's blood generally caries less oxygen than non smokers blood.
> 
> An oxygen rich environment is better for healing (that's why some big time athletes and also certain disease healing processes get hyperbaric oxygen treatments)
> 
> ...



Didn't know that ... I'm not a smoker but is there a statistical difference percentage wise?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> Didn't know that ... I'm not a smoker but is there a statistical difference percentage wise?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


Must be if my doctor told me during my first visit. In fact I think he said it a few times. He likes busting my balls.


----------



## gostan (Oct 24, 2013)

My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count.  Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months. My oncologist has promised me that I will be out skiing this season.  Current treatments will end mid December, but I am hoping to restart a controlled fitness regime beginning of November.  I went through a similar situation 5 years ago that caused me to miss almost 2 ski seasons.  At 64, I do not want to lose any more ski seasons,  so I will see you all out there in mid December or early January.  Let it snow!


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I had something similar happen about a dozen years ago because of the exact same thing (too many miles too quickly on the pavement).
> 
> Took about 6 weeks of mainly avoiding heavy impact stress leg exercise and all was fine and dandy.  Looking back on it, it was more of a frustrating injury (having to give up the running that I was enjoying so much at the time) than a problematic injury.  The key though is just to listen to what the Docs tell you about how long they want you "off" it and what they want you to do when it's time to start doing some more loading bearing activity on it.  Even though it will likely be feeling pretty good in 2 to 3 weeks or so,  DON'T rush it since bone usually takes a good 6 weeks for it to fully heal


Saw an orthopedic NP yesterday, "orders" are to keep all weight off for 2 weeks and then I have a follow-up with an ankle specialist to go from there.  Keeping all weight off has been a challenge...hobbling around on crutches has been a real PITA and I never realized how hard it is just to sit around all the time.  In addition the place I was supposed to get a walking boot from never called me back on Friday so I have no other way to stabilize the ankle area for the next few days.

The orthopedic NP made a mention about 6 months being the time to fully heal and be back to pre-injury activity, sure hope it's a lot less time than that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2013)

Stay positive Stan , do your pt routine , focus on what you can do and celebrate small victories 

had my open heart surgery at 66 still going at 70 . Every day is a banquet at this stage 
Vibes and prayers to you


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Stay positive Stan , do your pt routine , focus on what you can do and celebrate small victories
> 
> had my open heart surgery at 66 still going at 70 . Every day is a banquet at this stage
> Vibes and prayers to you



Every day is a blessing, most don't realize


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2013)

gostan said:


> My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count.  Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months. My oncologist has promised me that I will be out skiing this season.  Current treatments will end mid December, but I am hoping to restart a controlled fitness regime beginning of November.  I went through a similar situation 5 years ago that caused me to miss almost 2 ski seasons.  At 64, I do not want to lose any more ski seasons,  so I will see you all out there in mid December or early January.  Let it snow!



Keep up the fight and kick the Big C's ass gostan.  You got this!


----------



## gostan (Oct 27, 2013)

Thx all. And the one absolute about this wonderful sport of ours is that every day on skis/boards up in the mountains is a real extraordinary beautiful experience that we are all so thankful for.


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 27, 2013)

gostan said:


> My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count.  Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months. My oncologist has promised me that I will be out skiing this season.  Current treatments will end mid December, but I am hoping to restart a controlled fitness regime beginning of November.  I went through a similar situation 5 years ago that caused me to miss almost 2 ski seasons.  At 64, I do not want to lose any more ski seasons,  so I will see you all out there in mid December or early January.  Let it snow!



good luck.  Stay strong and we'll see you out on the hill before you know it.


----------



## speden (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm sort of on the fence if I should ski this season or not.  I really messed up some ligaments in my lower back/tailbone last season, and I don't want to set back my recovery by skiing again too soon.  I've healed to the point where I can sit down without much discomfort, but whenever I hit the gym or wrestle with the kids, my tailbone is sore the next day.  It's kind of like the SI joint hasn't fully re-stabilized yet.

But on the other hand I'm ten months out from the original injury and maybe it's time to stop babying it and get out there.  So perhaps I'll do an easy half day at Wawa and see what happens.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

gostan said:


> My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count.  Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months. My oncologist has promised me that I will be out skiing this season.  Current treatments will end mid December, but I am hoping to restart a controlled fitness regime beginning of November.  I went through a similar situation 5 years ago that caused me to miss almost 2 ski seasons.  At 64, I do not want to lose any more ski seasons,  so I will see you all out there in mid December or early January.  Let it snow!



Keep the faith, Cancer is tough, it touches all of us eventually, if not personally, through someone we love. Glad you can find solace in the mountains. Here's to wishing you a speedy return to them.

Makes talk of blown knees sound whiny, doesn't it? Perspective.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Keep the faith, Cancer is tough, it touches all of us eventually, if not personally, through someone we love. Glad you can find solace in the mountains. Here's to wishing you a speedy return to them.
> 
> Makes talk of blown knees sound whiny, doesn't it? Perspective.


Yup...


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck gostan. I had an immediate family member with cancer so I have an inkling of what you're going through.  You deserve some happy times.


----------



## gostan (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Makes talk of blown knees sound whiny, doesn't it? Perspective.


 Knee injuries are always tough to deal with!  Luckily, my knees are a-ok. And I do not have to work off the normal extra dozen pounds of seasonal summer beers.  Right now everybody is telling me to take it easy, so I am placating them for now.  But one way or another the workouts get restarted in a week.


----------



## Sky (Oct 28, 2013)

gostan said:


> My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count.  Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months.  Let it snow!



Best of luck Stan!  I'm with ya on this.  Hopefully the meds / treatments you currently take have limited side effects.  Try doing something (exercise wise) every day...range of motion stuff...body weight (push ups, even if they are from your knees, planks while you're down there :>, squats to a chair, etc).  Staying in the exercise mood (assuming whatever type of C you're dealing with allows you to do this) will make your come-back a bit easier.

Slow and steady pal.  Best of luck!

Sky


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2013)

gostan said:


> Thx all. And the one absolute about this wonderful sport of ours is that every day on skis/boards up in the mountains is a real extraordinary beautiful experience that we are all so thankful for.



Amen!  We wish you the best and hope to find doing well and on your skis again!


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got back from the Dr. a few hours ago.  Two more weeks in the walking boot and then 4 weeks of low impact activity before returning to running.  Asked about skiing and I should be able to do that soon after the boot is off...injury is down by the ankle and the boot provides rigidity so not as much concern.

Looking forward to getting back into some cardio activity soon.  Don't have access to a pool so there's not much I can do there.  Spouse has had me try some basic pilates workouts which really kick my butt.

Hope everyone else on the sidelines is healing well...season's just begun, plenty of time...


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 12, 2013)

gostan said:


> My 2013-14 ski season will be late starting with a reduced day count. Been dealing with treatments for the Big C since last Spring that have resulted in no physical activity over the last 3 + months. My oncologist has promised me that I will be out skiing this season. Current treatments will end mid December, but I am hoping to restart a controlled fitness regime beginning of November. I went through a similar situation 5 years ago that caused me to miss almost 2 ski seasons. At 64, I do not want to lose any more ski seasons, so I will see you all out there in mid December or early January. Let it snow!



I read somewhere that the Big C can be treated quite successfully with frequent trips to the white room.  Hope you get out there ASAP!


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't want to jinx myself, but 4 days in with the torn ACL and my knee has felt great. In fact, I have been wearing a brace for the first time, but I haven't even noticed any difference between the ACL deficient knee and the uninjured one.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> I don't want to jinx myself, but 4 days in with the torn ACL and my knee has felt great. In fact, I have been wearing a brace for the first time, but I haven't even noticed any difference between the ACL deficient knee and the uninjured one.



I'll be testing out my trick knee for the 1st time tomorrow. I hope I have the same results as you. God knows I've spent enough time building strength in my legs, feels pretty good. Same thing blown ACL & other tearing, no surgery. I'll be wearing a brace for the 1st time also. Did you get a hard brace or just one of those pull up support braces. I have a hard brace, feels pretty good the few times I've tested it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 12, 2013)

hammer said:


> Just got back from the Dr. a few hours ago.  Two more weeks in the walking boot and then 4 weeks of low impact activity before returning to running.  Asked about skiing and I should be able to do that soon after the boot is off...injury is down by the ankle and the boot provides rigidity so not as much concern.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into some cardio activity soon.  Don't have access to a pool so there's not much I can do there.  Spouse has had me try some basic pilates workouts which really kick my butt.
> 
> Hope everyone else on the sidelines is healing well...season's just begun, plenty of time...



Not for nothing but I broke my ankle while wearing a ski boot. I wouldn't count on it to much for support. I do hope you're able to get out there soon.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 12, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be testing out my trick knee for the 1st time tomorrow. I hope I have the same results as you. God knows I've spent enough time building strength in my legs, feels pretty good. Same thing blown ACL & other tearing, no surgery. I'll be wearing a brace for the 1st time also. Did you get a hard brace or just one of those pull up support braces. I have a hard brace, feels pretty good the few times I've tested it.



It is a pull up support brace I borrowed from a friend. It is a Don Joy, but I actually couldn't tell you the model! It fits like a glove and is actually fairly comfortable. My doctor recomended the Don Joy Playmaker and the one I am using appears similar to that. I tore mine in late July and miraculously didn't lose any real muscle mass. I still did a few PT appointments and some strengthening exercises at home, though I pretty much stopped that a month ago. According to my doctor and some research of my own, some people get by perfectly fine without an ACL, others not so much. So far I seem to be one of the lucky ones, but time will tell... Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> It is a pull up support brace I borrowed from a friend. It is a Don Joy, but I actually couldn't tell you the model! It fits like a glove and is actually fairly comfortable. My doctor recomended the Don Joy Playmaker and the one I am using appears similar to that. I tore mine in late July and miraculously didn't lose any real muscle mass. I still did a few PT appointments and some strengthening exercises at home, though I pretty much stopped that a month ago. According to my doctor and some research of my own, some people get by perfectly fine without an ACL, others not so much. So far I seem to be one of the lucky ones, but time will tell... Anyway, good luck to you!



This is my brace, a Bledsoe Z-13. It comes with a long (nylon?) pull up sleeve you wear underneath.

My injury happened Feb. 12 last season. I was in a hard cast for over a month & then the moon boot for awhile longer so lot's of muscle atrophy. Think I was on crutches for a couple of months.


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2013)

Probably already been discussed here but the guy at the ski shop way discussing these after I mentioned my gf tore her MCL last year and it's the first I've heard of them. Anyone have any input on the Knee Binding?


----------



## Edd (Nov 13, 2013)

Tin said:


> Probably already been discussed here but the guy at the ski shop way discussing these after I mentioned my gf tore her MCL last year and it's the first I've heard of them. Anyone have any input on the Knee Binding?



I've been using Kneebindings on my Kendos for the last 2 full seasons. I haven't fallen a lot but they have released a couple of times. They just seems like regular bindings other than the fact that they are foot specific. The same binding always goes on the same foot. Something to do with how they are designed to release. 

You'll find a number of heated debates over on the Epicski forum. Individuals involved with the Kneebinding company have post in these threads. After you're done reading hundreds of posts you'll be so confused you won't know what to think.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be testing out my trick knee for the 1st time tomorrow. I hope I have the same results as you. God knows I've spent enough time building strength in my legs, feels pretty good. Same thing blown ACL & other tearing, no surgery. I'll be wearing a brace for the 1st time also. Did you get a hard brace or just one of those pull up support braces. I have a hard brace, feels pretty good the few times I've tested it.



Things went well.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Things went well.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 15, 2013)

I am in the same boat as some of y'all. ACL reconstruction years ago and then a separate meniscectomy a few years after (snowboarding followed by lacrosse). Got in 26 days on the snow last year but knee has been feeling off.. mostly pain. 2 MRIs later, and my original ortho retiring, my new guy is convinced my graft is re-torn. 

Pictures aren't great because of past surgery but I don't have stability issues.. its mostly pain in the medial meniscus area. Given I have no complaints regarding stability he "doesn't want to fix a bad picture" and gave me the green light for the season after a shot of cortisone. He does think I have some meniscus damage but it will be a 2 for 1 once he goes in.

So I will give it a go again this year.. but a have been a bit gun shy about buying my discount cards and triple passes. I got the Breg  fushion xt brace last year and thought it worked well for me. Its my back knee which i think is probably better if you had to pick.


----------



## Edd (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> This is my brace, a Bledsoe Z-13. It comes with a long (nylon?) pull up sleeve you wear underneath.
> 
> My injury happened Feb. 12 last season. I was in a hard cast for over a month & then the moon boot for awhile longer so lot's of muscle atrophy. Think I was on crutches for a couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 9488



I have an Ossur CTi brace that is very similar to that. I've worn it for the last two full seasons after an ACL repair. It's specifically designed to protect against an ACL tear, or so they claim. It's become sort of a psychological crutch and I'm going to start the season without it and see how it goes. 

Congrats on your first day going well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Edd said:


> I have an Ossur CTi brace that is very similar to that. I've worn it for the last two full seasons after an ACL repair. It's specifically designed to protect against an ACL tear, or so they claim. It's become sort of a psychological crutch and I'm going to start the season without it and see how it goes.
> 
> Congrats on your first day going well.


Nice looking braces (Ossur CTi as well as Breg Fusion). After skiing two days with my brace I realized the brace doesn't add much or any support. The only thing the brace will do is keep your knee from from snapping forward. I think that's how I blew my ACL. I hit something & my ski's stopped dead but my body kept going forward causing my knee to snap forward. A brace would prevent that from happening. I didn't find wearing the brace to be uncomfortable at all so I'll keep wearing mine for the time being. I even wore it for the 5 hour drive each way back & forth up to K. It's more of a hassle to get undressed to take the brace on & off then just wearing it the whole time.

Funny while skiing my knee didn't bother me at all. The only time I felt a little pain was buckling my ski boots because I had to twist the knee a little to buckle the boots. Also after first loading the Superstar chair the chair bounces a little. For some reason this affected my knee causing momentary pain.


----------



## gostan (Nov 16, 2013)

I am hoping for the best for all of you who have to deal with knee issues this season.  Keep working on your quads.

I guess I am lucky cuz my knees are fine, but my quads and core are still mush, until I get allowed to finally begin some type of training regiment.  Oh, and the Jay cloud flix and the Killington skiing pics have me salivating.  See you all out on the slopes soon.


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Edd said:


> I have an Ossur CTi brace that is very similar to that. I've worn it for the last two full seasons after an ACL repair. It's specifically designed to protect against an ACL tear, or so they claim. It's become sort of a psychological crutch and I'm going to start the season without it and see how it goes.
> 
> Congrats on your first day going well.



i have a Lenox hill brace which looks structurally identical to the Bledsoe.  I wore it the first season after acl recon.  It really didn't hinder me at all.  Bothered me more wanting to get it off after I was done skiing.  However, I stopped wearing it at the beginning of last season.  Haven't had any issues.  I do ride a bike 2x during the week between weekend skiing to keep the knee strong.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

gostan said:


> I am hoping for the best for all of you who have to deal with knee issues this season.  Keep working on your quads.
> 
> I guess I am lucky cuz my knees are fine, but my quads and core are still mush, until I get allowed to finally begin some type of training regiment.  Oh, and the Jay cloud flix and the Killington skiing pics have me salivating.  See you all out on the slopes soon.


And we are hoping the best for you. Our little knee problems are trivial in comparison. I had good knees for my first 52 years of skiing so I can't complain.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 5, 2013)

Cross-post from my Killington Sunday thread.  I broke my f.in clavicle on the last run of my first day :-(  I was working my way back to bus at Snowshed. When I turned around to see if my brother was still behind me on a small connector trail, I must have hit a rut. I went hard over the handle bars and 200lbs of my ass came crashing down on my left shoulder.  Skip to today, I finally got a work note from the docs last night & will not be going back to work until further notice. Just hope I didn't hinder the recovery process to much these last few days. I had to go to work on Monday to receive my holiday pay from Thanksgiving. When I went to the Dr. Monday afternoon, he seemed to think I could work...  And the one prescription he wrote was for this Super Sling. It's not the kind of thing you walk into a pharmacy and pick up off the shelf. I had to do some serious digging to find one. And I guess I was lucky because after confirming with the Business Owner on the phone that they indeed had one in Stock and he would accept my insurance, he must have looked into it a little more to realize he would actually be loosing out on the deal.  Really just sucks what is going on with insurance in this country. It's F.in BS!!!  End Rant.  Sorry for the run on sentences and such ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2013)

For some reason my upper calf on my right leg hurts. It happened last Friday at the Bush. Karma got me. I skied down a closed trail to chase my kids who ducked the rope. Anyway caught my uphill ski on some fresh styrofoam man-made snow and got spun around and went down. It bother me that night but by Sunday seemed fine. Skied all day without any pain but the last few days it feels like I have a cramp in it and it is sore.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Cross-post from my Killington Sunday thread.  I broke my f.in clavicle on the last run of my first day :-(  I was working my way back to bus at Snowshed. When I turned around to see if my brother was still behind me on a small connector trail, I must have hit a rut. I went hard over the handle bars and 200lbs of my ass came crashing down on my left shoulder.  Skip to today, I finally got a work note from the docs last night & will not be going back to work until further notice. Just hope I didn't hinder the recovery process to much these last few days. I had to go to work on Monday to receive my holiday pay from Thanksgiving. When I went to the Dr. Monday afternoon, he seemed to think I could work...  And the one prescription he wrote was for this Super Sling. It's not the kind of thing you walk into a pharmacy and pick up off the shelf. I had to do some serious digging to find one. And I guess I was lucky because after confirming with the Business Owner on the phone that they indeed had one in Stock and he would accept my insurance, he must have looked into it a little more to realize he would actually be loosing out on the deal.  Really just sucks what is going on with insurance in this country. It's F.in BS!!!  End Rant.  Sorry for the run on sentences and such ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



80-90% of injuries happen on the last few runs.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> For some reason my upper calf on my right leg hurts. It happened last Friday at the Bush. Karma got me. I skied down a closed trail to chase my kids who ducked the rope. Anyway caught my uphill ski on some fresh styrofoam man-made snow and got spun around and went down. It bother me that night but by Sunday seemed fine. Skied all day without any pain but the last few days it feels like I have a cramp in it and it is sore.



May have pulled a muscle!

Two weeks ago I skied to close to the edge and skied over a rock at Killington which spun me around as well.  I went into a ballerina motion spinning with one ski up behind me.  Used my pole to brace my self and fought it the whole way as not to fall.  I was successful but I pulled a muscle in my rib area which bothered me for the week.  Even a little this weekend when at Ragged where I layed my self down on purpose it bothered me again.

BTW I layed down because I was skiing with my son who was in front of me and he was kicking up snow so I could not see the terrain when all of a sudden I saw a closed sign.  Not knowing where he was leading me I opted for clarity!  We were hauling and getting seriously injured is not in my plans right now or ever.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2013)

dlague said:


> May have pulled a muscle!



I hope that is what it is. Taking this weekend off anyway have to be a taxi for my kids


----------



## hammer (Dec 5, 2013)

Hope all heal soon.  Still have a few weeks to go before I'd feel comfortable going out skiing.  Kitchen reno is starting tomorrow so weekend time will be constrained for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 15, 2013)

I just just got back from getting X-rays and have two cracked ribs, from a fall in the driveway. My ski season will have to wait a little longer to start.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I am into a third season after tearing my ACL and having a third of my medial meniscus removed.  I ski even to this day with a hard knee brace which has proven to be fruitful for me!  The first season out 7 months after surgery I was a little cautious but for the most part the knee felt good.  Last year, I felt really good but did notice my quad on that side feeling a little weaker but still got in 38 days and skied Superstar on May 17th.  This year I found that while cruising easy trails the knee feels a little sloppy.  However, when skiing something more challenging the knee feels perfectly fine!  I thing that simple trails do not engage the quads as much and on trails that are steeper or have bumps the quad gets engaged hence stabilizing the knee.  Any thoughts or similar experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 16, 2013)

Extreme toe bang.. Can barely walk today


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2013)

dlague said:


> Out of curiosity, I am into a third season after tearing my ACL and having a third of my medial meniscus removed.  I ski even to this day with a hard knee brace which has proven to be fruitful for me!  The first season out 7 months after surgery I was a little cautious but for the most part the knee felt good.  Last year, I felt really good but did notice my quad on that side feeling a little weaker but still got in 38 days and skied Superstar on May 17th.  This year I found that while cruising easy trails the knee feels a little sloppy.  However, when skiing something more challenging the knee feels perfectly fine!  I thing that simple trails do not engage the quads as much and on trails that are steeper or have bumps the quad gets engaged hence stabilizing the knee.  Any thoughts or similar experiences would be greatly appreciated!



I tore my ACL the same season you did. I wore major braces on both knees for two full seasons. They were ACL tear preventative by design. They're a bit of a pain, though, so I've ditched them this year. 

As far as instability in the knee, I'm not noticing anything weird on the flats. My knees are slightly bent even then so I feel like my quads are engaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

Edd said:


> I tore my ACL the same season you did. I wore major braces on both knees for two full seasons. They were ACL tear preventative by design. They're a bit of a pain, though, so I've ditched them this year.
> 
> As far as instability in the knee, I'm not noticing anything weird on the flats. My knees are slightly bent even then so I feel like my quads are engaged.
> 
> ...



I get lazy on flats and just lean into the boot and make slow turns for the fun of it by rolling edge to edge.  Rather be engaged - hate run outs or flat connector trails!

I just think that I need to exercise that leg more!


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Extreme toe bang.. Can barely walk today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



I used to get that often when going off jumps.  Ski shops used to fit my boot to my exact foot length and now I buy my own and have been getting boots a half mondo size larger and has not happened since!


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2013)

Have managed to get out for two jogs of just over 2.5 miles.  The area near the break is a bit sore after each one, but the tougher part is that it seems like I lost most of the conditioning I spent months building up.  Still doing better than when I started running 14 months ago but it appears that I have a ways to go.

Not sure about time (kitchen remodels are very disruptive) but I'd still like to get out and ski this weekend.  Have some old but valid passes for Nashoba night skiing, might be a good time to just go over for an hour or two and get the ski legs back.

Guess it all beats sitting on the couch.


----------



## Tin (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone ever get a throbbing pain on the lower outside section of their leg? In the area between the calf and ankle? Started happening towards the end of last year after a lot of moguls in a day and feeling it today after the snow bumps yesterday. Have it going on in both legs. Downed some IB but throbs when I point my foot. Only time I get it is after skiing. Hoping it is not my boots, love them.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2013)

Went to Cannon on Sunday, injured the oft repaired knee.  I hit a powder bump and ski stuck into it and I was ejected. Landed a good distance from first ski which was stuck in bump.  Swollen and very painful.  Barely getting around.  I think the ACL is ok but it could LCL or deep bone bruise from the lack of cartilage.  An appt with the ortho on Fri. My birthday.


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Went to Cannon on Sunday, injured the oft repaired knee.  I hit a powder bump and ski stuck into it and I was ejected. Landed a good distance from first ski which was stuck in bump.  Swollen and very painful.  Barely getting around.  I think the ACL is ok but it could LCL or deep bone bruise from the lack of cartilage.  An appt with the ortho on Fri. My birthday.



Ugh, good luck man. Hopefully you're back on skis soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 16, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Went to Cannon on Sunday, injured the oft repaired knee. I hit a powder bump and ski stuck into it and I was ejected. Landed a good distance from first ski which was stuck in bump. Swollen and very painful. Barely getting around. I think the ACL is ok but it could LCL or deep bone bruise from the lack of cartilage. An appt with the ortho on Fri. My birthday.



That sucks! Good luck, hopfully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2013)

Hammy healing nicely- thanks to a physical therapist with steel talons and no
Mercy-  she truly is relentless trying to straighten the fibers or whatever the hell she says she is doing....skied twice last weekend.... Still know it is there but ROM and strength improving rapidly.  Bruising has seeped down to calf and ankle... Which leads me t a question-- if that bruise is only blood seeping why is it tender there with no injury...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Went to Cannon on Sunday, injured the oft repaired knee.  I hit a powder bump and ski stuck into it and I was ejected. Landed a good distance from first ski which was stuck in bump.  Swollen and very painful.  Barely getting around.  I think the ACL is ok but it could LCL or deep bone bruise from the lack of cartilage.  An appt with the ortho on Fri. My birthday.



That doesn't sound good. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2013)

Saw the Ortho this morning.  Looks like just a deep bone bruise.  I should be good to go when swelling goes down.  Getting a new brace for protection though.  A CIT Ossur custom.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad u r  not dealing with the ACL or MCL or LCL . Hopefully with RnR and Rice u will be good 2 go .


----------



## hammer (Dec 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Saw the Ortho this morning.  Looks like just a deep bone bruise.  I should be good to go when swelling goes down.


Sounds like good news.  Hope that the bruise heals quickly.

Tried my ski boot on this morning and unfortunately the area near the break still aches.  Would like to get out there even if it's just a few runs at Nashoba.  Not that I get out that often anyway but it looks like this season will be delayed some more.  Sure my resumption of a few shorter runs didn't help either. :-x


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Glad u r not dealing with the ACL or MCL or LCL . Hopefully with RnR and Rice u will be good 2 go .



I knew it was not the ACL or MCL  I am hoping to go this weekend.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm still healthy (knock wood) but my dog just ended up with a partial ACL tear.  That mean 6 weeks on the DL for her.  Which means significantly less exercise and adventure for me since she's the ski and hiking partner that makes me go even when I'm content to be lazy.

Pic taken about 10 min before she went down....


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 28, 2013)

Bummer…wishing her a speedy recovery….sucks when your partner in crime is on the DL


----------



## Puck it (Dec 28, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I'm still healthy (knock wood) but my dog just ended up with a partial ACL tear.  That mean 6 weeks on the DL for her.  Which means significantly less exercise and adventure for me since she's the ski and hiking partner that makes me go even when I'm content to be lazy.
> 
> Pic taken about 10 min before she went down....
> 
> View attachment 9978



at at least I will have a pub partner if I can not ski on my knee this weekend.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 28, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## CoolMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Injury:  Whiplash.

Anyone ever get this from a hard backwards tumble?  Last run of the day on Monday and I don't know what happened.  I must have been on my toe side.  I know I was navigating some crazy moguls with 'ultra hard pack' (AKA ice) between the bumps.  All of the sudden I was on my ass.

My head hit the ice and must have bounced up and back down. 

Thank god for helmets.

I wonder how long it will last?

Edit to add: After collecting my thoughts I was able to ride down safely (and not without having some fun on the way) but I'm glad it was the last run when it happened.  Woke up pretty sore.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Jan 1, 2014)

Puck it - i'd love to hear how that new brace works out. I'll be in the market for whatever brace works best for lateral stability, no matter the price, at some point. I hope.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2014)

NotEasyBeingGreen said:


> Puck it - i'd love to hear how that new brace works out. I'll be in the market for whatever brace works best for lateral stability, no matter the price, at some point. I hope.



I've skied 8 days with my knee brace & have been happy with it so far. It's comfortable, light weight & doesn't bother me at all while skiing. The brace I have is a Bledsoe Z-13. The brace Puck It showed seems nice to. There are many different brands of braces out there but the Bledsoe was the one my doctor recommended to me. I completely tore my ACL & other assorted damage last year & didn't have surgery so I've been skiing with no ACL. I've even done some bump skiing & everything went well so far. I wish you luck.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, Steamboat - I'd certainly like to get away with no surgery. So glad you've found something that lets you get back at it! I'll put the Bledsoe on the research list. It certainly looks stable.

I guess the best bet is to hear whatever the doc has to say and suggest. Had a small meniscus tear before, but this major damage stuff is new territory. Sitting on the couch sucks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2014)

NotEasyBeingGreen said:


> Wow, Steamboat - I'd certainly like to get away with no surgery. So glad you've found something that lets you get back at it! I'll put the Bledsoe on the research list. It certainly looks stable.
> 
> I guess the best bet is to hear whatever the doc has to say and suggest. Had a small meniscus tear before, but this major damage stuff is new territory. Sitting on the couch sucks.


Might depend on your age what the doctor recommends. My doctor thought at my age (57) surgery wouldn't be necessary. It's not like I'm going to be running up & down basketball courts or football fields anytime soon. I also know the doctor & have skied with him. Him knowing that I'm a fairly proficient skier played a part in his recommendation also. If you are younger & still actively involved in more stressful sports your doctor might recommend otherwise. I'd listen to what he tells you. Us older guys don't heal as fast.

I spent quite of bit of time on the couch myself after my injury but I don't think it was because of the knee. Didn't really feel the knee injury to much until after my broken ankle healed. That hurt like hell.


----------



## dlague (Jan 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I've skied 8 days with my knee brace & have been happy with it so far. It's comfortable, light weight & doesn't bother me at all while skiing. The brace I have is a Bledsoe Z-13. The brace Puck It showed seems nice to. There are many different brands of braces out there but the Bledsoe was the one my doctor recommended to me. I completely tore my ACL & other assorted damage last year & didn't have surgery so I've been skiing with no ACL. I've even done some bump skiing & everything went well so far. I wish you luck.
> 
> View attachment 10060



I have the same one except this one looks like it should have one more band across the top of the knee which mine does!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 2, 2014)

dlague said:


> I have the same one except this one looks like it should have one more band across the top of the knee which mine does!



Nope, that's what I have.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate to post in this thread...!  I twisted my knee on Saturday night.  This was a low speed thing I did while trying to get up while falling.  I think my ski got caught up in the heavy, chopped-up powder that collected in the troughs of the bumps.  The doc thinks I did something to a ligament that attaches part of my quad to my knee (rather than an mcl which was my fear).  Hopefully I'm not out of commission for more than a few weeks - and it looks like I chose the best possible time to get injured... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Jan 6, 2014)

I got some pretty serious frostbite on my toe while running on Saturday. I'm on the DL until this heals enough to shove into a boot. Have a follow up appointment later this week. Hopefully it's not too bad and will heal quickly.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

Sore tendon, or meniscus, on my "good" knee. Pain is directly over the knee cap. I'm hoping it's just tendinitis, sucker's been getting a workout this year. The twenty pounds I've let accumulate around my midsection doesn't help, I'm sure. If I rest it, I think it'll get better, easier said than done at this time of year. I'll rest it as much as I can, see the doc if that doesn't work. Feels weird having pain in this knee after struggling off and on with the other for the last twenty years, torn ACL.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2014)

hammer said:


> Have to start this at some point I guess...
> 
> Hit the roads too hard in preparation for and after a race and I have a stress fracture in the fibula near my right ankle.  Will get specifics later this week but I'm guessing I will be told to keep off of it for several weeks.  More bothered about the break from running since I built up to decent mileage (for me) over several months.  Should not really affect ski season since I normally don't get out much early on, just need to heed advice.
> 
> Grrr...



Took longer than I hoped for (may have tried running a few weeks too early) but got out skiing for first day of the season yesterday.  Leg feels fine today.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Sore tendon, or meniscus, on my "good" knee. Pain is directly over the knee cap. I'm hoping it's just tendinitis, sucker's been getting a workout this year. The twenty pounds I've let accumulate around my midsection doesn't help, I'm sure. If I rest it, I think it'll get better, easier said than done at this time of year. I'll rest it as much as I can, see the doc if that doesn't work. Feels weird having pain in this knee after struggling off and on with the other for the last twenty years, torn ACL.



See the doc!  I went this morning, and she theorized something different than what I thought.  She wants me to use and exercise my knee gently.  I'm ALREADY noticing a difference for the better.  I had been trying to use it as little as possible...  Your issue is different, but the moral is that the doc may have a way to speed the recovery process!  On the bright side, you chose a good time to get placed on the IR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

hammer said:


> Took longer than I hoped for (may have tried running a few weeks too early) but got out skiing for first day of the season yesterday.  Leg feels fine today.


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2014)

Went to a walk in this morning after my leg has been much more painful the past two days and I have not been able to sleep. Was concerned more about a clot than anything else since I was able to ski on it the last four days. I got a "Good Lord that looks horrible" from the staff. No fracture just a big bruise, ice, asprin and Vicodin. Looking forward to next weekend. Just thankful it wasn't a knee or head injury.


----------



## Edd (Jan 11, 2014)

Whoa, Tin. You posted in a different thread about this right?  How exactly did that happen?


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2014)

This is a few days after and it was in my trail report. Was at Smuggs and found an awesome creek bed about 4' wide that had a ton of snow in it that had blown off a main area. Looked super clean and clear. Made it a ways down and made a turn on what looked to be an edge of a drift but it was a log coming into the bed at a slight angle with a thin coating. Just slammed my leg into the side of it and ejected. Took the.next day off skied the following four. It was an awesome little run though. I'm a lucky sob.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2014)

Tin said:


> This is a few days after and it was in my trail report. Was at Smuggs and found an awesome creek bed about 4' wide that had a ton of snow in it that had blown off a main area. Looked super clean and clear. Made it a ways down and made a turn on what looked to be an edge of a drift but it was a log coming into the bed at a slight angle with a thin coating. Just slammed my leg into the side of it and ejected. Took the.next day off skied the following four. It was an awesome little run though. I'm a lucky sob.



Lucky is right!  Hope you have no complications!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2014)

Couldn't be happier that my knee was a non-issue during four consecutive days of skiing. Thank God, I was afraid the remainder of my season was in jeopardy. Hopefully it'll be good to go, baring a midweek dump, it'll get a full week's rest. I suspect tendinitis from overuse, that and supporting my fat body. Time to get serious about rectifying the latter, both my knees will.thank me.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 16, 2014)

Torn rotator cuff.  It happened at the summit at Sugarloaf.  Tin and I were skiing together, and we both crashed and suffered our injuries at the same time...!  I had an MRI on Monday, and the official diagnosis was this morning.  Now I need to decide when to have surgery...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Torn rotator cuff.  It happened at the summit at Sugarloaf.  Tin and I were skiing together, and we both crashed and suffered our injuries at the same time...!  I had an MRI on Monday, and the official diagnosis was this morning.  Now I need to decide when to have surgery...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Ouch...

As far as when, how long is the recovery/rehab period?  Do you have other things you want to do before the surgery?


----------



## hammer (May 16, 2014)

hammer said:


> Have to start this at some point I guess...
> 
> Hit the roads too hard in preparation for and after a race and I have a stress fracture in the fibula near my right ankle.  Will get specifics later this week but I'm guessing I will be told to keep off of it for several weeks.  More bothered about the break from running since I built up to decent mileage (for me) over several months.  Should not really affect ski season since I normally don't get out much early on, just need to heed advice.
> 
> Grrr...


Bump.

This took longer to completely heal than I expected but I'm back up and running (pun intended).  Up to 25 miles/week right now in training for a HM in August.  Still felt it a bit when I started back up running in March.  It did delay the start of ski season to January but given the location of the break (near the ankle) the impact to skiing wasn't too much at all.

Just one of those should have listened to my body moments.  Harder to do when I've never had much in the way of sports-related injuries in the past.


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Torn rotator cuff.  It happened at the summit at Sugarloaf.  Tin and I were skiing together, and we both crashed and suffered our injuries at the same time...!  I had an MRI on Monday, and the official diagnosis was this morning.  Now I need to decide when to have surgery...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Good luck!  PT is the hard part!  Hope you have good recovery once you have the surgery!  My wife had a broken shoulder a couple years ago and went through a similar experience!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2014)

Hope Tin is ok as well!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Torn rotator cuff.  It happened at the summit at Sugarloaf.  Tin and I were skiing together, and we both crashed and suffered our injuries at the same time...!  I had an MRI on Monday, and the official diagnosis was this morning.  Now I need to decide when to have surgery...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Is it a partial or full tear?  And what's the pain like?

I partially tore mine through too much exercise, I think. An MRI confirmed it and there was mild pain for a couple of months. Then it went away, and only returns if I exercise certain ways. That's taken a toll in the amount of strength I can build. 

I decided to live with it. If the pain started interfering with things, I'd get the surgery. However, shoulder surgery can be tricky, from what I've read. Recovery time can be lengthy. 

Good luck. Hope the pain goes away one way or the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## HowieT2 (May 16, 2014)

Edd said:


> Is it a partial or full tear?  And what's the pain like?
> 
> I partially tore mine through too much exercise, I think. An MRI confirmed it and there was mild pain for a couple of months. Then it went away, and only returns if I exercise certain ways. That's taken a toll in the amount of strength I can build.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I'd try to avoid the surgery.  shoulder is a much more complicated joint than the knee.
I hurt my shoulder skiing and am pretty sure it was a cuff tear.  I couldnt raise my arm and putting on a shirt was extremely painful.  Luckily it was my non dominant arm so I dealt with it and it healed after about a year and a half.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Torn rotator cuff.  It happened at the summit at Sugarloaf.  Tin and I were skiing together, and we both crashed and suffered our injuries at the same time...!  I had an MRI on Monday, and the official diagnosis was this morning.  Now I need to decide when to have surgery...



Tore my rotar cuff back in 1980. Doctor told me my shoulder would never be the same unless I had surgery. I elected not to have surgery & although it took a long time to heal everything is fine. If I didn't remember the fact that I had to reach across my body to close the drivers side door I couldn't even tell you which shoulder I hurt. Of course I was much younger back in 1980.


----------



## abc (May 16, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> I agree.  I'd try to avoid the surgery.  shoulder is a much more complicated joint than the knee.
> I hurt my shoulder skiing and am pretty sure it was a cuff tear.  I couldnt raise my arm and putting on a shirt was extremely painful.  Luckily it was my non dominant arm so I dealt with it and it healed after about a year and a half.


"Rotator cuff" is just a catch all name for a collection of muscles and tendons forming the "rotator cuff". In each individual case, it maybe a different muscle or tendon. So whether surgery helps or not, or how long the recovery, depends on which specific muscle got torn or operated on. 

A year and a half sounds like the typical time it takes for a muscle tear to heal on its own.


----------



## marcski (May 16, 2014)

My shoulders are an orthopedist's wet dream.  I have a separated shoulder on one side and tears on both.  I'm sure they'd recommend surgery.  Good thing my baseball career is long over.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 16, 2014)

There are a few things going on with my rotator cuff, but the most significant is a full-thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon, which is retracted by approximately 1.8 cm.  There is a small tear in another tendon, and a few other tendons have tendonopathy (which sounds like the generic replacement term for tendonitis).  The tear is significant enough that the doctor believes it will only get worse as I get older.  I suffered the injury in early February, and my shoulder seems to be getting worse, not better...  Sudden, reflexive movements cause pretty severe pain, and my shoulder (and bicep, which is the muscle associated with the tendon tear) is usually in some state of discomfort.  Most nights I wake up at least a time or 2 due to pain.  My other shoulder also has some sort of a rotator cuff issue, but it is something that I can live with - like a few of you others.  This recent injury is just in a different category.  I've tried to let it heal on it's own, but it just isn't going to happen...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> There are a few things going on with my rotator cuff, but the most significant is a full-thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon, which is retracted by approximately 1.8 cm.


1.8cm is HUGE! (or perhaps it's 1.8mm?) You might want to get a second opinion to confirm? 

But if it's fully torn and not even close to each other, I don't see how it'll heal on its own. 

The question becomes whether surgery will actually do the magic (in other words, will the repair hold?). Assuming it will stay attached after surgery, I don't see too much point in waiting. The earlier you have surgery, the sooner you get back to the game.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> There are a few things going on with my rotator cuff, but the most significant is a full-thickness tear of the supraspinatus tendon, which is retracted by approximately 1.8 cm.  There is a small tear in another tendon, and a few other tendons have tendonopathy (which sounds like the generic replacement term for tendonitis).  The tear is significant enough that the doctor believes it will only get worse as I get older.  I suffered the injury in early February, and my shoulder seems to be getting worse, not better...  Sudden, reflexive movements cause pretty severe pain, and my shoulder (and bicep, which is the muscle associated with the tendon tear) is usually in some state of discomfort.  Most nights I wake up at least a time or 2 due to pain.  My other shoulder also has some sort of a rotator cuff issue, but it is something that I can live with - like a few of you others.  This recent injury is just in a different category.  I've tried to let it heal on it's own, but it just isn't going to happen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



i think the key there is that the tendon retracted.  If it's just torn it can heal, but when it's completely apart, it needs to be surgically repaired. Good luck.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 16, 2014)

marcski said:


> My shoulders are an orthopedist's wet dream.  I have a separated shoulder on one side and tears on both.  I'm sure they'd recommend surgery.  Good thing my baseball career is long over.



I know a doctor.:lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 16, 2014)

abc said:


> 1.8cm is HUGE! (or perhaps it's 1.8mm?) You might want to get a second opinion to confirm?
> 
> But if it's fully torn and not even close to each other, I don't see how it'll heal on its own.
> 
> The question becomes whether surgery will actually do the magic (in other words, will the repair hold?). Assuming it will stay attached after surgery, I don't see too much point in waiting. The earlier you have surgery, the sooner you get back to the game.



Yes, 1.8 cm...

The doc showed me the MRI images.  He showed me where the tendon was connected, and then where it SHOULD be attached.  I don't have any real context to put the image in, but it looked significant.  

My wife and I just need to talk about when the most sensible time for the surgery should be.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 16, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> I know a doctor.:lol:



Hear, hear!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 16, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yes, 1.8 cm...
> 
> The doc showed me the MRI images.  He showed me where the tendon was connected, and then where it SHOULD be attached.  I don't have any real context to put the image in, but it looked significant.


Find a good doctor to do the surgery and get it over with.




> My wife and I just need to talk about when the most sensible time for the surgery should be.



Remember you're losing muscle as you wait. (not a big deal for a couple weeks, but could be significant if it's months)

Tendonitis usually heal on their own, unless you keep aggravating it (which unfortunately you probably are, due the deficiency of the torn tendon).


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 19, 2014)

abc said:


> Find a good doctor to do the surgery and get it over with.
> 
> 
> Remember you're losing muscle as you wait. (not a big deal for a couple weeks, but could be significant if it's months)
> ...



He keeps aggravating it because he's a knucklehead


----------



## Cannonball (May 19, 2014)

I think I seriously hurt my liver this winter.  Unfortunately summer is not the best time to rehab it.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I think I seriously hurt my liver this winter.  Unfortunately summer is not the best time to rehab it.



 A year round injury.


----------

